# Problema SSMTP en la instalacion de gentoo

## Jorginho

Ola!!

Tengo problemas con el ssmtp en la instalacion de gentoo, al instalar las herramientas necesarias en el apartado 9 del manual y me al instalar aplicativos como vixie-cron... las bitacoras del sistema. Os pongo unas fotos k le hice a la pantalla del error.

http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/9246/hpim1809.jpg

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/6967/hpim1806.jpg

----------

## quilosaq

Parece que no funciona tu compilador. Mira te te devuelve

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## Jorginho

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Parece que no funciona tu compilador. Mira te te devuelve
> 
> ```
> gcc-config -l
> ```
> ...

 

Me aparece: 

[1] i686-linux-gnu-4.4.3 *

----------

## pelelademadera

el sistema es 100% funcional sin bitacora, solo que no vas  atener log.

de todas maneras podes seguir sin bitacora y luego desde el sistema compilar, o cambiar de vitacora y listo.

de todas maneras vixie cron es para programar tareas, no es una bitacora

si es syslog-ng el que estas tratando de emerger, proba con sysklogd o con alguno similar

----------

## quilosaq

Tendrás que publicar el archivo config.log que te dice emerge para ver mas detalles del error. Puedes publicarlo en pastebin y poner en el foro el enlace.

----------

## Jorginho

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> el sistema es 100% funcional sin bitacora, solo que no vas  atener log.
> 
> de todas maneras podes seguir sin bitacora y luego desde el sistema compilar, o cambiar de vitacora y listo.
> 
> de todas maneras vixie cron es para programar tareas, no es una bitacora
> ...

 

Entonces podria continuar sin el Vixie-cron ya que en manual dice que es opcional?

----------

## pelelademadera

necesario unicamente es el sistema (el stage3 con o sin bootstrap), grub o lilo (para poder bootear), y el kernel (se cae de maduro). lo demas es 100% opcional. con eso tenes un sistema andando.

vixie-cron no se si figura en el manual, pero te digo que es opcional. solo sirve para programar tareas.

syslog-ng sirve para tener un log del sistema

dhcpcd sirve si usas ip dinamica con tu red (recorda emergerlo si te conectas por dhcp)

no se que mas figura en el manual, pero solo con las 3 cosas que te dije arriba esta el sistema andando.

----------

## Txema

Pero vamos a ver, ¿cómo va a tener un sistema 100% funcional si el compilador no funciona?

Lo que tiene es un sistema inservible, dice que el compilador no es capaz de crear ejecutables, ¿te pasa con cualquier paquete?

Si es así, el problema es serio, tendrás que poner tu esquema de particionado, los permisos de /var /var/tmp y /tmp y ver si en ese config.log que dice sale alguna información más.

Un saludo.

----------

